# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Issues with Smart Phone

## Miked

Just in case others have had problems with connecting to the forum with their smart phone (I have a Palm Pre), I just received some valuable tech support from Palm.

They had me clear my History, Cookies and Cache and voila!  I am now back in business with access to the forum with my Pre!  I'm a happy camper, but my wife isn't sharing with my enthusiasm. :Grin:

----------

